# Iress Australia Trade System?



## sethro (20 April 2010)

Hi all, 

I am a Canadian trader and am looking into more actively trading the ASX market.  I have used a quote / trading system in Canada call Iress (KTA platform).  Does anyone here use Iress for market data and quotes (not so interested for trading access just market data)?

What I am really looking for is real time quote system with market depth, and most important, a scrolling ticker which shows ALL trades on the ASX over a specified volume (ie all trades over 50,000 shrs).  

If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it.  I am more than happy to help others get into the Canadian markets (TSX / TSXV).  I work in the industry and can help people out with quotes / market data etc etc.

Thanks for all replies!


----------



## cutz (20 April 2010)

Yep,

Iress can do what you need, depth shows the whole book, course of sales allows you to sort volume/price/time as required.


----------



## sethro (21 April 2010)

thanks cutz.  I think i am going to try out the webIRESS system.  cheers!


----------

